# Early Christmas greetings



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I am early, I just want to wish everyone on PT a very Merry Christmas & a great New Year.*


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you, too!


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Merry Xmas to everyone - this is a great forum with some really friendly posters. Without whom Woody would not be here.
Thankyou all everybody and have a peaceful Xmas & New Year!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It's never too early!! Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Merry christmas!!


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year To you guys!


----------



## kurd4ever (Nov 11, 2010)

merry christmas people


----------



## bradish (Sep 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Merry Christmas  My Merry Christmas thread got deleted


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Borna Natale !! That`s Merry Chrismass in Italian...I wouldn`t bet my life on the spelling though....And a very Happy & SAFE New Year !! We don`t want to LOSE anyone here over the holidays*..Please drive safely everyone !!!.....*Alamo


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Feliz navidad thats merry christmas in spanish lol and have a very happy new year!!


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

merry christmas to everyone and hope everyone has a great day to =)


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Merry Christmas, that's in English................lol


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

A very Merry Christmas to everyone from me too.

Have a safe and happy time. 

Janet x


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

_Merry Christmas!  _


----------

